# Photoshop CC 2018 Workspaces



## Cmax (Jan 9, 2018)

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):
I have now subscribed to the photography plan and have installed  Photoshop. Having only ever been an Elements user (as well as LR) I'm having an issue getting either the Essential workspace or Photography workspace to remain in place once I have closed Photoshop then reopened. When I reopen, all I get is the original welcome screen and I have to go to Window to select a workspace again. 
How do I make a workspace 'sticky'

Regards.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 9, 2018)

It's in Preferences > General > Options section. Show Start Workspace..... That prevents the "welcome screen" and PS should now open with the workspace laid out as it was when you closed PS. 

Personally, even as a long-time Photoshop user I like the welcome screen, especially because it allows direct access to any photos synced to Adobe's Lightroom server. I'd suggest working with it for a while, but you can disable it if you prefer.


----------



## Cmax (Jan 9, 2018)

johnbeardy said:


> It's in Preferences > General > Options section. Show Start Workspace..... That prevents the "welcome screen" and PS should now open with the workspace laid out as it was when you closed PS.
> 
> Personally, even as a long-time Photoshop user I like the welcome screen, especially because it allows direct access to any photos synced to Adobe's Lightroom server. I'd suggest working with it for a while, but you can disable it if you prefer.


Thanks John


----------

